# Freezing temps and metal grates in nestboxes?



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I have a question for those that are using the closet maid metal shelving in their nest boxes or any other type metal grate for the poop to fall through.
It was 6 degrees here last night. Will their feet freeze standing on this? Or will it be very uncomfortably


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There covered with plastic, It doesn't bother my birds at all.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Gary, Thanks for your input. What about air movement around the nest bowl itself? I'm using solid plastic nest bowls they only have the 4 little holes in the bottom
With nest bowl pads And pine needles


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

You could throw a small layer of straw down.
You will be loosing some air circulation, but would keep things slightly warmer.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing. I'm Going to breed this winter for the first time and I'm afraid of the babies freezing. I don't like heat in my lofts but I'm considering it for a short time while the babies are without feathers. I actually just got some plastic bowls from Foys that have the mesh on the bottom and will put coconut liners to help keep them warm. I'm going to give them straw this year, other years they got tobacco stems and pine needles, but they never touched the pine needles.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Ours like the pine needles fine.
I went with the more solid bowls for winter time use.
Be careful with the straw it will stay very wet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK On the straw Thanks


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it got down into the 20's here last night and agian to night they are calling for a hard freeze warning.. go figure i am in FLORIDA!!! FREEZING come on.....


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Like to trade you for some Fla weather. Lol


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you use green or brown pine needles?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I use brown. After they've already fallen off the tree


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i tried to give mine the fresh green ones i cut off trees in my back yard, they don't like them like the brown ones that fallen off tree.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The straw is fine, as long as you clean the nest bowl every couple of days. Don't know how anyone can leave them in a dirty bowl anyway. And they love the pine needles, as long as they're the long ones. They won't look at the 4" ones.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess thats why, I used the short needles


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can't get the long needles around here, so I have Donna (horseart4u) send them to me. She charges a little to collect them and ship them, but not much, and my birds love them. I'll have to ask her if she can send me some more soon. Hope she still does that. They really aren't interested in the short ones.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I can't get the long needles around here, so I have Donna (horseart4u) send them to me. She charges a little to collect them and ship them, but not much, and my birds love them. I'll have to ask her if she can send me some more soon. Hope she still does that. They really aren't interested in the short ones.


I re ordered some not long ago. I still offer them tobacco stems but they won't touch them when they have Donna's long pine needles.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> I re ordered some not long ago. I still offer them tobacco stems but they won't touch them when they have Donna's long pine needles.



LOL. That's funny! Mine are the same way. Some prefer the straw, and some try to grab all the pine needles. Wish I could just go out and collect them.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I can't get the long needles around here, so I have Donna (horseart4u) send them to me. She charges a little to collect them and ship them, but not much, and my birds love them. I'll have to ask her if she can send me some more soon. Hope she still does that. They really aren't interested in the short ones.


i just me a box the other day, before it got to cold, its down in the 40's right now and we have a hard freeze warning advisor going on, was down in the 20's last night


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> I re ordered some not long ago. I still offer them tobacco stems but they won't touch them when they have Donna's long pine needles.


glad to here they love me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Donna, let me know when you want to collect another of the large boxes.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sure will, it's is supposed to start warming up this week end.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great. Let me know. That was the large 16X16X15" box.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Great. Let me know. That was the large 16X16X15" box.


i believe so yes. i may not have one that exact size but close to it...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay...great!


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> sure will, it's is supposed to start warming up this week end.


I'm in MINNESOTA, and the low here tonight is 26 degrees F. We're shocked that it is so warm here. And secretly pleased.

I use long pine needles and the pigeons make thick nests of them, on their own.

Dave


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yup they love those pine needles, a few of mine make the biggest nest and other use just a few that i have to put a handful in myself to help out. 26 degrees keep it!!!! it was 21 degrees when i woke up this morning, i feel like i am living back in Delaware...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> yup they love those pine needles, a few of mine make the biggest nest and other use just a few that i have to put a handful in myself to help out. 26 degrees keep it!!!! it was 21 degrees when i woke up this morning, i feel like i am living back in Delaware...



It was 8 degrees here this morning. I hate the cold. My sister is in Umatilla, and I know you guys have had a couple of cold nights there. She's been running around covering her plants. LOL.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

If they only have short pine needles they'll used them,, I screwed up and put tobacco stems down and now they won't look at the pine needles. I know for next time not to give them options. They sure can be picky.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like to give mine choices. Why give them something they don't want? They wouldn't use short needles if they were feral. They'd gather straws and small branches.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I have always used a pad on the bottom of the bowl with tobacco stems. The tobacco stems are good for fighting off lice and other pests. Have raised youngsters from begining of Feb. on with no problems. The parents will keep their youngsters warm as needed. Who knows better than the birds themselves how much warmth is needed?-Nick..


----------

